# want to switch, can't afford, need help?!?!



## 312InchMagnum (Jan 5, 2009)

hello everyone, been browsin the site...glad i found it...was looking for some advice on switching foods...i have a 1.5 year old blue heeler that has been eating authority lamb...was talked into using it by petsmart trainer...go figure...it seems to be OK food...he seems to be healthy, full of energy...not worst food by far...but at $36 per 40 lbs i thought i may could get more nutrition for the dollar

i am getting a new catahoula puppy tomorrow...

i would like to switch to something more healthy for the both of them, but the wallet is a little restricted...i could proally afford 10 more bucks a bag...i would really like to feed wellness, but $55/30 lbs may be more than i can afford...canidae woulda been an option until i read all the negative stuff about the new formula

any reccomendations appreciated!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

For about $43 you can get 30 lbs of Blue Buffalo and Natural Balance (which are very comparable in quality to Wellness). Those are definitely better than Authority. Heck if you have a Costco card you could switch to Kirkland dog food at $20 for 40 lbs bag and _still_ better than Authority. Not by a great deal, no, but at least it doesn't have the corn in it. 

If you really want to feed the best food for the lowest price though, feed raw. Seriously. It's cheaper than Authority and waaaaaaay better.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

When I bought the Natural Balance Lamb and Rice it was $38.99 per bag for 28 pounds and with (2) 65 pound dogs that lasted me exactly 3 weeks. Natural Balance also has a program that you buy 10 bags get 1 free so that can help also.

As the above mentioned there is also Kirkland dog food which is around $23 for a 40 pound bag and it's an okay food especially for the price but you have to have the Costco membership. 

California Natural used to be a good deal but they've made their bags smaller and raised the price so it isn't so great anymore unfortunately.

Innova is still okay in my area it's 30 pounds for $47.

Unfortunately, you're going to pay a little more for better food, however you feed less so it can even out as well.

Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

312InchMagnum said:


> any reccomendations appreciated!


I don't understand why you are getting a puppy when you are having barely able to feed the one dog you have. It will cost you more than $10/month to feed the puppy. You will have twice the vet bills and twice the food bills plus you will have to buy a couple of collars, puppy shots, flea stuff and heartworm stuff.


----------



## 312InchMagnum (Jan 5, 2009)

barely able to feed the dog i have?!?!...maybe i didnt clearly explain myself...i am able to afford feeding 2 dogs...let me rephrase by saying i can't spend much more than $45 a bag per dog...sorry for the misunderstanding...and thanks for the input so far...

i have been reading up on natural balance...it seems to be a pretty decent food...i may give it a try...it states it is an all life stages food...so i'm assuming feeding both the puppy and adult with the same will be fine?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

312InchMagnum said:


> barely able to feed the dog i have?!?!...maybe i didnt clearly explain myself...i am able to afford feeding 2 dogs...let me rephrase by saying i can't spend much more than $45 a bag per dog...sorry for the misunderstanding...and thanks for the input so far...
> 
> i have been reading up on natural balance...it seems to be a pretty decent food...i may give it a try...it states it is an all life stages food...so i'm assuming feeding both the puppy and adult with the same will be fine?


Yes. The all life stages foods you can feed for life, puppy through senior. I feed the Duck and Potato and we are trying the Venison and Sweet Potato and going to try the Fish and Sweet Potato next. My dog has severe allergies and this food with it's limited ingredient line has saved us.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

However, for a perfectly normal, healthy, non allergy dog, I'd recommend sticking with their original formula (it's a blue bag) because it's got a lot more meat to it, not as grain heavy as the others (which is a good thing). 

I like the Blue Buffalo lamb and rice for that reason too, it's one of their less grain-heavy foods. However, the Blue Buffalo isn't all life stage so you'd want to get a bag for the puppy and a bag for the adult.


----------



## 312InchMagnum (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks...i think im gonna try natural balance...my only concern is...isnt it correct you dont want the caclium level more than 1.5% for a puppy?...

what do you want the calcium level to be for an adult?...

natural balance doesnt list the calcium % for their original formula...anyone know what it is?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

312InchMagnum said:


> thanks...i think im gonna try natural balance...my only concern is...isnt it correct you dont want the caclium level more than 1.5% for a puppy?...
> 
> what do you want the calcium level to be for an adult?...
> 
> natural balance doesnt list the calcium % for their original formula...anyone know what it is?


I don't know what it is, but you can e-mail them and they typically respond within 24 hours at the longest.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And please post pics of your catahoula puppy, they are so pretty I love their markings!


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

The one thing I like about Natural Balance is that they post the test results for each batch. If you can't find it on their website, email them & they'll send the test results directly to you.

I use NB in my rotation & feel more secure knowing that they test frequently & then post results. 

Hannah has allergies so I have to watch what she eats & I have had no problems w/NB.


----------

